# "Crusty, but Trusty"...Post your rusty riders please.....



## Larmo63 (Nov 22, 2013)

A '41 DX I bought a few weeks ago from Joel, now back on the road. What a fine riding bicycle...


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 22, 2013)

my 46 in radiant rust.my favorite rider,and it won best rust bucket at a bike show.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 22, 2013)

*47 western flyer*

Not horribly crusty but still has some decent original paint.all original and happens to be one of my favorite riders.


----------



## OldRider (Nov 22, 2013)

If the CABE gives awards for rustiest riders of the year I might be in the running with my 36 Firestone and 36 CCM Ranger. My daughter has named them Rusted Glory and Faded Glory. The bikes are both smooth riders, I maintain them very well......I just have a thing for rust


----------



## Houndog (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## snirt54 (Nov 22, 2013)

I found this JC Higgins in the rafters of a garage. In addition to the rust, it also has a hole in  the seat tube. I replaced a fender brace and the pedals to get it into rideable condition.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 22, 2013)

Hoping to find out how Trusty this Rusty heap is this weekend. Just need to bend up a laid-back seatpost & she should be finally be on the road.


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 22, 2013)

Love it, keep 'em coming....!!!!


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 22, 2013)

Rides like a dream.


----------



## Lynotch (Nov 22, 2013)

I rarely ride it but when all's fails my phantom (old reliable) is always there for me.
I don't know why the photo keeps coming out upside down but you get the point...


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Nov 22, 2013)

Here is my crusty rider.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpromo (Nov 22, 2013)

I have two current projects that will dethrone this one, but for now, it is my crustiest. It is also the bike I've logged the most miles on...rusty, bare seat pan and all.


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 22, 2013)

Lynotch said:


> I rarely ride it but when all's fails my phantom (old reliable) is always there for me.
> I don't know why the photo keeps coming out upside down but you get the point...



it was killing my neck


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm really enjoying the way this one is settling into it's light patina that I'm actually thinking of not painting it, but helping it along a bit.


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 23, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> I'm really enjoying the way this one is settling into it's light patina that I'm actually thinking of not painting it, but helping it along a bit.




hey scott,just bring that thing up to san fran and a couple trips across the bay riding on the back of the ferry will get you some patina real quick.worked wonders for my 46.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 23, 2013)

island schwinn said:


> hey scott,just bring that thing up to san fran and a couple trips across the bay riding on the back of the ferry will get you some patina real quick.worked wonders for my 46.




though configured a bit differently, ol Patina has been on your bridge up there before!


----------



## Iverider (Nov 23, 2013)

Speakin' of bridges.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 23, 2013)

My '37 Dayton Motorbike... V/r Shawn


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 23, 2013)

Just about have this little hot rod ready for the road. Not sure if My knees can handle the 30t chainring but it should go fast. I'll most likley ride this one for awhile and move it on to a new home.


----------



## Lynotch (Nov 23, 2013)

island schwinn said:


> it was killing my neck
> Lol thanks!


----------



## Fltwd57 (Nov 23, 2013)

My coolest crustacean and favorite rider - '54 Evans-Colson Firebird...


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 23, 2013)

Fltwd57 said:


> My coolest crustacean and favorite rider - '54 Evans-Colson Firebird...




I am witness to this bikes utter Crustiness. Any more pics of its Crusty tank?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 23, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> I am witness to this bikes utter Crustiness. Any more pics of its Crusty tank?


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## Fltwd57 (Nov 23, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> I am witness to this bikes utter Crustiness. Any more pics of its Crusty tank?




Here you go Mike, one crusty tank..


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 23, 2013)

Those are way cool, Martin.........


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 23, 2013)

Fltwd57 said:


> Here you go Mike, one crusty tank..




people were diggin that bike on the golden gate bridge ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 24, 2013)

*Rusty Monark*

I dont have it anymore but rode this on the boardwalk and waters edge for a couple years


----------



## Blackout (Nov 25, 2013)

one of mine,


----------



## partsguy (Nov 25, 2013)

None of my bikes are too terribly rusty..now go out to my "boneyard" where I keep all the parts bikes that will eventually end up as a steel biscuit...THOSE are rusty, I have a muscle bike with HOLES in the bottom bracket and the bottom half of the rims gone. The chain ring is crumbling and so is the crank. All thats like of the chaingaurd is a small piece of chrome on a screw. All I've had to pull so far is one brake lever, the clip off the other lever, and a cable clip. I still haven't found a use for the shifter and console yet though.


----------



## Blackout (Nov 25, 2013)

(sorry mead guys) this tall tank mead I just threw together today with stuff laying around need to finish few things on it yet and find a crusty light for it, with the cost of getting 28" bikes ride able with cost of rims/tires I decided going to 26" with a couple extra tall tanks I have, next one might be shiny though.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 25, 2013)

I want this! I've been a good boy this year Santa—HONEST! Really cool bike. It looks fine with 26" wheels too, but you might check into some 28" or 700c wood clinchers if you have an extra couple hundred bucks laying around. 700-38c tires can be had very cheaply. I think mine were $8 each on sale and they're WTB commuter/cyclocross tires with a nice shallow chevron tread.


----------



## Talewinds (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 25, 2013)

Here's one of mine--but it could be yours! See for sale section. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 25, 2013)

*Some of the crusty past .... present & ridden*

Here a few I am proud to ride today & forever .....
the Green & Ivory B-6




the blue & red Shelby




the Blue & Ivory Schwinn DX




the Ivory & Green Schwinn LaSalle Motorbike




the Red 1955 Schwinn Phantom




the Red Prewar Schwinn Cycletruck 




Photo of the 1938 Autocycle that was on ebay last year




The 2010 Long Beach Marathon Bicycle Tour "Team Crusty" team photo ...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 25, 2013)

The last one without a fender tip wins!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 25, 2013)

*Here's that fender 2 years later.......*



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> The last one without a fender tip wins!



Last time the Phantom was on a ride it had a little less weight to it ....

Phantom at Tour de Fat San Francisco 2012


----------



## RJWess (Nov 25, 2013)

Pretty crusty Colson I picked up about a month ago. Its a great ride.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Nov 25, 2013)

*My crusty Hiawatha Arrow*

Cant find a pic with the kid trailor on the back! Really rides great! Few spokes and some grease! I am enjoying these pics more then the ones of the pretty bikes!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 25, 2013)

*Dig the Arrow*



Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> Cant find a pic with the kid trailor on the back! Really rides great! Few spokes and some grease! I am enjoying these pics more then the ones of the pretty bikes!




Take the "C" off of the Crusty ... & rusty is what's left ... that bike is the definition of Crusty ... thanks for sharing ..


----------



## slick (Dec 1, 2013)

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> Cant find a pic with the kid trailor on the back! Really rides great! Few spokes and some grease! I am enjoying these pics more then the ones of the pretty bikes!




Btw, I LOVE that Arrow! Glad you left it alone. It tells a better story as a rusty rider then a pretty show queen.


----------



## slick (Dec 1, 2013)

Let's keep this thread going. Here are my 2 Crusty and rusty riders. A 1936 Goodyear badged Colson snaptank, and it's younger brother, a 1941 Colson Blister Tank with the Firestone Flying Ace badge. I love both of these bikes because they both ride killer and i don't have to worry about scratching them when i lock them up in front of the local sports bar.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Dec 2, 2013)

Newest rider.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 2, 2013)

*Come'on guys. Those aren't crusty...*

This is crusty!


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Dec 3, 2013)

*Thanks it became one of my favs*



slick said:


> Btw, I LOVE that Arrow! Glad you left it alone. It tells a better story as a rusty rider then a pretty show queen.




Thanks. .... I'll find a pretty one some day and leave this one old


----------



## OldRider (Dec 3, 2013)

That my friend is a thing of beauty! Rust rocks in my world 




fordmike65 said:


> This is crusty!


----------



## Aeropsycho (Dec 5, 2013)

*Crustocycle...*

My patchwork Crust-O-Cycle slap together and ride it!!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 5, 2013)

I ride it, and ride it, and ride it....


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 5, 2013)

*Like the Energizer bunny ....*



37fleetwood said:


> I ride it, and ride it, and ride it....




We need to get you a pink bunny suit ... Huffy approved of course ...


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 5, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> I ride it, and ride it, and ride it....




'til the wheels fall of?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 5, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> 'til the wheels fall of?




it's a Huffman, the wheels will not fall off.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 5, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> it's a Huffman, the wheels will not fall off.




Dang Scott. Thought you were Gangsta'.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Boris (Jan 23, 2014)

*1936?*

Hey Slick, both Colsons in your post are killer! But I'm wondering if the snap tank Colson is actually a 1936. Does it have a serial number?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 23, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Hey Slick, both Colsons in your post are killer! But I'm wondering if the snap tank Colson is actually a 1936. Does it have a serial number?
> View attachment 133706




Maybe 38-...


----------



## jd56 (Jan 23, 2014)

It seems most of my riders have had most of the rusty crusty finish removed or cleaned but, I did have this one for a while.
Sold it a while back and probably the one bike that I have sellers remorse with.









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobdenver1961 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Great Photos*

Great Photos!

This could be a solution to my storage problems. There is lots of space in the backyard for one of these Crusty Beauties.


----------



## OldRider (Jan 23, 2014)

Nothing much to look at but I'll never part with "Faded Glory". A 1936 CCM built HBC Ranger, I'm only the second owner, heckuva story behind it, I shall preserve its history


----------



## Boris (Jan 23, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Maybe 38-...




I think it's later.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 23, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> I think it's later.




Bet it is. Just know it's later than '37. Nice ride though


----------



## slick (Jan 23, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Bet it is. Just know it's later than '37. Nice ride though




How can you guys tell what year it is visual wise without the serial number? I'll post it up later tonight if i remember to go in the garage.


----------



## Boris (Jan 23, 2014)

slick said:


> How can you guys tell what year it is visual wise without the serial number? I'll post it up later tonight if i remember to go in the garage.




1st year for the chainring is '38. Pretty sure that '36 frame like that didn't take a tank (double bars wouldn't allow for it). I believe the truss rods are post '38. I sometimes get my facts screwed up, but this is what I'm gleaning from John Polozzi's Colson book.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 23, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> 1st year for the chainring is '38. Pretty sure that '36 frame like that didn't take a tank (double bars wouldn't allow for it). I believe the truss rods are post '38. I sometimes get my facts screwed up, but this is what I'm gleaning from John Polozzi's Colson book.




You are so wise Dave:o


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 24, 2014)

*Rusty Pixie*

Drug this one out of the woods where a new housing development was going in. Fixed it into a rider for the kids, they love it.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 24, 2014)

What is a "Colson?"


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 24, 2014)

Larmo63 said:


> What is a "Colson?"




Them is fightin words!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 24, 2014)

Larmo63 said:


> What is a "Colson?"




Its you and me, toe-to-toe,at the Long Beach Swap on Sunday


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 24, 2014)

_CYCLONECOASTER"S..._


----------



## COB (Feb 9, 2014)

Colson-built Firestone "Flying Ace".


----------



## izee2 (Mar 12, 2014)

Here is the Crustyist of my Crusty rusty riders. Good 'ol Shelby flyer. Its as found except for some newer tires and some bearing grease. The seat cover in the pic was on it when I got the bike. I kept it cause when I pried it off, wow did it keep the seat in great shape. 







Ya gotta love dem Shelbys!!


----------



## COB (Dec 15, 2014)

Crusty Speed King. Rides great!


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 16, 2014)

My crusty but trusty 46 dx.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 16, 2014)

I have two bikes right now that are crusty but awesome to ride. 





1941 BFGoodrich challenger





1941 Murray built Elgin no badge. 


1934 Shelby built Eagle that I sold.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 16, 2014)

Here are two of mine. 1941 Roadmaster (needs a new home), and my 1934 LaFrance. V/r Shawn


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 16, 2014)

A fellow collector asked me to add these pics to the thread


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 16, 2014)

Marty needs to learn how to post pics so he could share all of his cool stuff with us! V/r Shawn


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 16, 2014)

Not sure how I got an upside down pic in that post oops!


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 16, 2014)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Not sure how I got an upside down pic in that post oops!






Probably the folks "down under" will appreciate it...I'm sure !


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 21, 2014)

Here's some real rust for ya. Got my '16 Adlake going recently. Still needs a little attention, but seems to be pretty reliable so far.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 22, 2014)

'37 Roadmaster.


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 22, 2014)

That came out nice Fordmike. Bars looks good!


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 22, 2014)

Wow! Gorgeous bike frank.


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 22, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> Wow! Gorgeous bike frank.




Thanks Rob. This was a fork purchase (cheap) from Dave at Wheeled Relics that included the frame and stem.  I had to "coax"the stem out. It was beyond stuck. 






Added some parts, now one of my favorite riders.


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 22, 2014)

'38 Wards Hawthorne.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 22, 2014)

*Crusty trusty*

That's another nice one frank. Here's another crusty trusty of mine. 1937 elgin.


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 22, 2014)

Fan of the dbr bikes. Nice one.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Mar 17, 2018)

Offering up some new life to an old thread. .


----------

